
Ask HN: What are the other ‘Musk’ian problems? - procrastinators
Colonising Mars for humanity to survive a possible mass extinction event on Earth, igniting an electric car revolution to accelerate the transition towards clean energy, creating a high throughput brain machine interface are the kind of solutions that would have a positive impact on humanity.<p>It seems very likely that there are more problems of these kind out there. If we don’t limit our thought process and start using the ‘First Principle’ approach, what are the other ‘Musk’ian problems that we can collectively come up with?
======
nanospeck
Solar powered drones that could autonomously plant tree seeds, water them from
nearby water sources until it can sustain itself. Hence help make the world
greener and combat CO2 emisson. There are plenty of deserted areas without
trees that can be taken advantage of. I have plans to work on this on long-
term. DM me if you have any details that can help me make this drone.

------
jmatthews
When you say "creating a high throughput brain machine interface" are you
referring to general AI? That's the one silver bullet that solves all other
problems.

~~~
procrastinators
high throughput brain machine interface here could be thought of as a way to
merge human brain with general AI so that we don't end up being cats to AI
overlords :)

------
sua_3000
hydroponic/vertical agriculture, energy optimized shipping, limiting
deadweight loss within the US labor force, waste (like trash) management,
developing a public-facing interface for human genetics, meal substitution,
sleep substitution

~~~
AxiomaticSpace
What do you mean by a public-facing interface for human genetics? What do you
think that would look like and what would it do?

